# Free Car Schematics!



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Pontiac 2006 GTO Car parts for your Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, Hummer, Light Truck, Oldsmobile, Pontiac, and more!

It appears to be free. I haven't had to pay for anything.... so far. lol. No instructions included, but it does list parts and MSRP. I don't know how this site is up and making money, but it's up! Might as well use it since there are no CHILTON, Haynes or other Service manuals available.

I copied all the pic's and stored them on my harddrive.


----------



## Jason.h (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad you like them. It's especially exciting for me because I actually own an '06 GTO so I'm glad I can give a little back to the community.

One thing I find especially useful is if you click on a part number it will tell you what else it fits. It makes for interesting information or, for those with older vehicles, it will let you know what other car you can look for at the junkyard to grab parts.

Keep your eye on the research link, soon it will have just about every TSB, recall, and more.

How do we stay in business? It's a labor of love more than anything, which is why I only staff true car nuts, but aside from that it's sales my friend. GM can be tough on prices but we're working on that too.

Oh, and it will always be free to browse. If you have any questions, comments, concerns, hates or loves, shoot me a message.

All the best,
Jason Humphrey
Comp Nine


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

lol.... and here I thought someone foolishly left the bank-vault door open.. lol.

Thank you for posting these, and allowing free access.


----------



## Jason.h (Feb 13, 2009)

hah. Well I'm glad you see it as a valuable resource. A lot of labor went into making it as open with information as possible.

~44 million parts, between the diagrams and actual images of parts something in the area of a million images and we're polishing up about 285,000 TSB's and 82,000 recalls. All free.

I hope to have one heck of a resource built for you guys and everyone working on it is very excited. Again though, if you have any suggestions or complaints feel free to contact me directly through this board, the site, or service at compnine.com. I'm always around.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Jason, Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Great Find! Thank you!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for the info Jason.


----------

